# Sharpton evades taxes... AGAIN.....



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Apparently he is taking advantage of his buddy in the white house. The liberals would be screaming bloody murder if he was a conservative..............................

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/report ... vi-AA8VLim


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The IRS was too busy targeting/harassing conservatives and conservative groups. The guy should be in jail like other who have done this. Let's hear from Wesley Snipes. Sharpton should be sitting in the same cell.


----------

